# EMT training in boston



## bceltics06 (May 11, 2012)

hey im a 26 year old who is thinking about starting a career in EMS anyone know of anyone good training? ive been looking at northeastern and BU i heard they were good and maybe MASSBAY CC anyone have any expericnce with any, id love to know thank you


----------



## rwik123 (May 11, 2012)

bceltics06 said:


> hey im a 26 year old who is thinking about starting a career in EMS anyone know of anyone good training? ive been looking at northeastern and BU i heard they were good and maybe MASSBAY CC anyone have any expericnce with any, id love to know thank you



northeastern dropped their program.


----------



## bceltics06 (May 11, 2012)

thanx, do u you know of any good places to get trained as an emt in the boston area?


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2012)

There are several great programs in Boston, and several more in the metro area, if you're willing to do some driving, or take the T. 

Check out BU's Program, at the Fitness and Recreation Center (bu.edu/fitrec/ems) I have a conflict of interest, but think it's an excellent program
EMS Academy (emsacademy.biz)
NCTI (AMR) in Natick, MA (be-a-medic.com)
BostonEMS (http://www.cityofboston.gov/EMS/divisions/training.asp)
Bunker Hill CC (http://www.bhcc.mass.edu/inside/533?program=EMT103)
EMS Training Ltd. (http://www.emstrainingltd.com/)
First Response EME (http://www.firstresponseeme.com/)
Mass Bay CC (http://www.massbay.edu/)

Good Luck!


----------



## bceltics06 (May 11, 2012)

thank you! im either looking at ems academy in natick, the BU one or MASSBAY which do u recommend? or even BOSTON EMS


----------



## Tigger (May 13, 2012)

I've never met a bad EMT that came from Boston EMS's program but it is apparently quite a bit longer than the "average" course.


----------



## bstone (May 13, 2012)

If you've never gone to college before or are returning after a while then BHCC might be for you. You get college credit (7 credits I think) for taking EMT-Basic there. You can apply for FAFSA, as well.


----------



## gw812 (May 14, 2012)

Avoid NCTI - they've gone downhill


----------



## Meursault (May 15, 2012)

bceltics06 said:


> a career in EMS


>Boston

Got any other career options? Feel like moving? If you want to work full time in EMS in the Boston area for the rest of your life, you have a lot of competition. You're also aiming rather low. If you're hoping to get on Boston EMS or a fire department, you have even more competition and probably no advantages*.

*For Boston: female, nonwhite, fluent in another language, ex-military. For FDs: Political connections within that town. Ex-military. Young.


----------



## esklar (May 19, 2012)

I just finished a class in Beverly... not sure how far you're willing to travel from boston but check out Elite Medical Educators. There's a class at Endicott and at Cummings Center in Beverly. Great instructors.


----------



## bceltics06 (May 22, 2012)

well im actually in college parttime at massbay, doing general studies i dont really know what i want to do, so im hoping i take an EMT b training and it will open doors for me and maybe ill get into healthcare


----------



## esklar (May 22, 2012)

bceltics06 said:


> well im actually in college parttime at massbay, doing general studies i dont really know what i want to do, so im hoping i take an EMT b training and it will open doors for me and maybe ill get into healthcare



I'm at Mass Bay too but just taking pre-requisites for PA school since I already have my bachelors. Don't know much about the program but I think it's a decent class size and I know it's in Framingham. Good thing is it's only twice a week whereas mine was some Saturdays as well because we started later.


----------



## bceltics06 (May 22, 2012)

Have u started the course yet? How much is it


----------



## esklar (May 22, 2012)

bceltics06 said:


> Have u started the course yet? How much is it



I did my course at Elite Medical Educators in Beverly. I'm not sure about the Mass Bay course but I'm sure it's online... looks like they have 3 sessions for the class at the Framingham campus for the fall semester. Just check out the website and I'm sure you can email one of the professors or chat with an advisor but I'm pretty sure all the programs have a similar curriculum no matter where you take it in the state.


----------



## nemedic (May 23, 2012)

I'll throw in another recommendation for Jim and his crew at elite medical educators. Took mine in 2009 when the instructors were all part of another training institution that will remain nameless. They all know their stuff, are good at teaching, and share experiences without turning an entire class into a bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:ting session


----------



## Steam Engine (May 23, 2012)

It's been a while, but I can recommend the Mass Bay program. It will definitely prepare you to pass the state exam...it comes up a little short on the operations side of things in terms of the formal curriculum, but I wouldn't consider it a "critical failure" (you'll understand later). 

If you do choose their program, or any program, really...study. Study some more. Read the entire chapter even if you don't have to. Read the chapters that aren't assigned. Ask questions. Take them up on the optional ride time and observation hours. Also, attend the optional sessions that are usually offered between the end of the course and the state practical, as they will allow more time to get comfortable with the equipment, and more time for the instructors to help critique your technique.

Best of luck, let me know if you've got any other questions.


----------



## ag91 (Jun 3, 2012)

Has anyone done or heard of the North Shore Community College program?  I was also looking to take an EMT class this fall.


----------



## nemedic (Jun 5, 2012)

ag91 said:


> Has anyone done or heard of the North Shore Community College program?  I was also looking to take an EMT class this fall.



I know a few that have gone through the program in the last few years. Mixed reviews, about 80/20 positive.


----------



## ag91 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Was also looking at Action Ambulance program. Any
Reviews on that one?

Thanks for the help


----------



## nemedic (Jun 6, 2012)

ag91 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Was also looking at Action Ambulance program. Any
> Reviews on that one?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Didn't go through the program, but the guy that runs their program was one of my instructors at another training institute. Leo knows his stuff and is able to teach quite well IMHO


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 15, 2012)

never went through their program but I know the instructors. They are pretty decent guys.


----------

